
The ultra-violent origins of gold - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/science/life-and-physics/2016/jan/16/the-ultra-violent-origins-of-gold
======
sgt101
The physics is amazing, the idea astounding.

But given the history of the universe isn't this just wildly improbable as a
story? I mean, 12bn years is very long, but is it enough time for neutron
stars colliding to make my wedding ring?

~~~
rosser
The article doesn't go so far as to say so explicitly, but it implies we're
seeing spectra of gold, platinum, and uranium, among others, in gamma ray
bursts. If that's the case, I don't think the _a priori_ improbability of the
story much matters.

------
nefitty
Well, if you got baited by expectations of a historical-anthropological
account of gold, this ain't it.

~~~
agumonkey
I totally was, being fascinated by the social aspects of metals, I couldn't
resist. But a good physics story is still ... wait for it .. gold.

